# Assault squads



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

is a 250 point assault squad with ten marines, without upgrades, worth it in a 1000 or under point game? or would a kitted out vet assault squad with 6 or 7 men be better??


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

I would assume you're using Blood Angels, so I would go with 7 VETS as opposed to 10 Regular.

7 basic VETs have a Higher Leadership with 28 attacks on the charge for 200 points. 

10 Regular Assault Marines have 30 attacks on the charge for 250 points. Additionally 10 Models is also hard to hide and maneuver. 

The hard part is keeping the VETs at a reasonable points cost.


----------



## Engelus (Jul 26, 2007)

for 200 points, is that 7 vets with jump packs and special weapons.

:shok: I'm playing the wrong army.

Black templar vets cost 200 for 7 vets with terminator honors and no special equipment what-so-ever


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Engelus said:


> for 200 points, is that 7 vets with jump packs and special weapons.
> 
> :shok: I'm playing the wrong army.
> 
> Black templar vets cost 200 for 7 vets with terminator honors and no special equipment what-so-ever



That is for 7 BA VETs w/Jump Packs although no special weapons. Terminator Honors are basically included


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Nice one thanks... I'm thinking about power weapon, storm shield, flamer and melta. thats 40 pts extra to the squad that is decent against everything.... plus 10 pts to spare for whatever


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> Nice one thanks... I'm thinking about power weapon, storm shield, flamer and melta. thats 40 pts extra to the squad that is decent against everything.... plus 10 pts to spare for whatever


Sounds good, save yourself the points and skip the shield there just not worth it IMHO. Although the shield does make the model look cool.:victory:


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Yeah it does... I'll have it as a combat shield so i still get the attack and 5+ inv. save.:biggrin:


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

One thing that is worth considering is that your vet unit cannot be combat squaded & also cannot deepstrike. Two things that depending upon mission & opponent could be useful.

& if you only have 250pts to spend your best buy (assuming you have your troop choices covered already) would probably be 150pt vet assault squad w/melta gun or 2 flamers & 3 more death company.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

They can be deepstruck. all jumppack models can I thought?? And they can be combat squaded just if they're the full 10 strong squad.... I'd use them as cover hugging, going around, then hitting the rear elements hard. probably change the PW to a fist as I'd use them for tank hunting....


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

with the way the rules are going id take the 10 man assault squad with 
a power weaponyou have 2 scoring units then. As far as i know they can deep strike when the mission lets them


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

See they both have their benefits..... I was thinking then about just putting in another tac. squad with transport. That'll do the overall same role, fast moving objective taking with support.


----------



## Archangel (Dec 30, 2007)

I don't suggest putting a fully loaded Assault squad in a 1000 pt game. Seems like a point sink to me.


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> They can be deepstruck. all jumppack models can I thought??


& thats where you thought wrong! Only models with the deepstrike rule can deepstrike.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

oh crap you're right... I never noticed that hehehe But even without that they'll be moving pretty fast and won't have as much risks as deepstriking.... I always have them near cover then chrge out t their weak points...


----------



## Insanity101 (Jan 13, 2008)

They have the option to deepstrike, but not if the rules do not allow it. Like Land Speeders.


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Deep Striking Assault Squads of is over rated IMHO. I just don't like taking the risk.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

unlesss ur gonna take the teleport homer for another unit then deep striking is far to risky for me 
i am going to quote mi amigo adam

"THE SCATTER DIE DESTROYER OF ALL THINGS HIGH POINTED AND DEEP STRIKING"


----------



## dakari-mane (Mar 9, 2007)

bl0203 said:


> Deep Striking Assault Squads of is over rated IMHO. I just don't like taking the risk.


Who dares wins :wink:


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

kungfoomasta;113366"THE SCATTER DIE DESTROYER OF ALL THINGS HIGH POINTED AND DEEP STRIKING"[/QUOTE said:


> I will always remember when my opponent's monolith scattered off the board edge...ahh still makes me smile.


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

ugh the fool NEVER DEEP STRIKE THE MONILITH THAT CLOSE TO THE BOARD EDGE!!!! geez never risk that many pts when it can land on the enemies and not die


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The deepstriking is'nt really that it's too much of a risk with deploying, just then they could scatter somewhere where they are not supported by the rest of my army.... I try and have every squad work together, target one part, destroy, change target, destroy etc... with them on the other side of the enemy, falling in to cover, enemies off table are all just too much instead of having them flying at the eney from the front lines so to speak....


----------



## kungfoomasta (May 8, 2008)

when i deep strike its either to protect the unit form being shot or in the case of the monolith to do damage b4 it gets lascannoned to hell. i drop it in nid armies and ig mostly so it takes out quite a few with that flux arc but never close enough to drop off the edge. for SM i just use the teleport homer it makes my life so much easier when my temies land right behind my Comand squad and scare the shit out of the enemy. also I try to jump int combat right after the teleport so it blocks line of sight makeing 10 termies w furious charge and lightning claws really really nasty =)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

The thing with that is that with assault termies they can do nothing for a turn coz of no ranged weapons and no assault after deepstriking. That's why I use 5 man squad, 2 thunder hammers for big things, a terminator captain with l. claws, chaplain in terminatour armour, and High priest Augustes(corbulo) attached so I get furious charge, coming out of a crusader. That thing has 17 shots, 16 re roll!!

plus the l. claw guys can re-roll to hit coz of the chaplain, Re-roll to wound coz of the lighyning claws, str5, I5 coz of the red grail and the whole lot with crusader has over 50 hits!!!


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Lord Reevan said:


> The deepstriking is'nt really that it's too much of a risk with deploying, just then they could scatter somewhere where they are not supported by the rest of my army.... I try and have every squad work together, target one part, destroy, change target, destroy etc... with them on the other side of the enemy, falling in to cover, enemies off table are all just too much instead of having them flying at the eney from the front lines so to speak....


Thats part of the inherent risk involved to me, I too support every unit with another. Deep Striking just doesn't give me the control and reliablity I like.


----------



## killer_sheep (Feb 23, 2008)

i love deep striking stuff ,terminators, assault squads,death company its a great way to clame objectives and mess up your opponants game plan.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I only deepstrike things that I can sacrafice but for me thats nothing. Deepstriking assault units would be pointless as they're severely restricted first turn. Tactical terminators it's not so bad with as they can fire to full effect when they deepstrike...


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

@Lord Reevan; I agree Assault Marines aren't worth Deep Striking they specialize in Assault and you can't Assault the turn you arrive, and additionally your usually hot to pieces. Prey they don't have pie plates and plasma cannons. They are just as durable as TAC Marines but cost almost twice as much. Terminators are designed to deep strike, they can bring a large amount of fire power to bear and are quite durable. 

Its sad that Blood Angels are lacking in teleport homers to get them right where you want them. I would love to have a bunch of VET Sarge Assault Marines toting Teleport Homers that would be nice. But if you shit in one hand and wish in the other we all know which one will fill up faster.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

bl0203 said:


> if you shit in one hand and wish in the other we all know which one will fill up faster.



Ha thats a great motto. mind if I sig it??:biggrin:


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Its all yours brother enjoy k:


----------



## CommanderDuskstorm (Jan 31, 2008)

bl0203 said:


> @Lord Reevan; I agree Assault Marines aren't worth Deep Striking they specialize in Assault and you can't Assault the turn you arrive, and additionally your usually hot to pieces. Prey they don't have pie plates and plasma cannons. They are just as durable as TAC Marines but cost almost twice as much. Terminators are designed to deep strike, they can bring a large amount of fire power to bear and are quite durable.
> 
> Its sad that Blood Angels are lacking in teleport homers to get them right where you want them. I would love to have a bunch of VET Sarge Assault Marines toting Teleport Homers that would be nice. But if you shit in one hand and wish in the other we all know which one will fill up faster.


Blood Angels may be lacking in teleport homers but a Drop Pod is quite reliable considering the rule that allows them to stop 1.5" from any enemy unit, table edge, or dangerous terrain. I just don't understand why Drop Pods have 12 armour all around when the occupants need to disembark immediately and can't re-embark, 12 armour to save a storm bolter?!?!?!?:suicide:

EDIT: Though I heard a rumour that Vet squads will be allowed to assault after deep striking in 5th edition. (Maniacal laughter)


----------



## TrentLanthier (Apr 28, 2008)

CommanderDuskstorm said:


> EDIT: Though I heard a rumour that Vet squads will be allowed to assault after deep striking in 5th edition. (Maniacal laughter)


Yeah I heard that too... and in my dark angels go into huge vats of brake fluid to come out Raven Guard (Since I don't think that Dark Angels will benefit from this)


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

Well even though 5th is out soon its not here yet and there's no guarantee thats a proper rule in it.... don't go changing your entire army just on a rumor is my advice.... what if it doesn't change??


----------



## bl0203 (Nov 10, 2007)

Getting within six inches of your enemy while deep striking is pretty risky business. One bad roll and thats a dead squad.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

exactly my point. in an expensive army like BA you can't risk a squad. especially if your tactics need them, as mine do..... I'd just prefer to foot slog as then you can control them totally...


----------

